# The effect of Osama's death on the UAE?



## SIOPGuy (Apr 1, 2011)

Hello everyone, 

In the wake of Osama's death, I have become more hesitant about my impending move to Abu-Dhabi and the UAE in general. I had a few questions for those of you already there. I hope my questions do not seem ignorant. Please be patient with me as I am learning. 

Does the UAE issue anything like a terror alert? If so, what level is it at now?

Have attitudes towards westerners changed for the worse in the past week? 

I guess what I am asking is, do you think Osama's death has affected reactions to westerners? 

I appreciate answers to my questions but feel free to add your own thoughts. This is in no way intended to cause conflict or make accusations. I am simply a bit worried that things may be changing. 

Thanks


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

No terror alerts. No issues in the uae. 

No difference. The uae is very different then most other places. It is 13% locals, like 10% other gcc, 20% westerners, and the rest asians/subcontinent. The GCC doesnt make problems as alot of them come here from other middle eastern countries to send money home and dont want to cause issues that would get them sent home, where there are no jobs and their families are relying on them. The westerners dont care. The asians are here to usually make money and send it home, also not wanting to cuase any issues to get their visa revolked. 

No problems in the uae with the death.


----------



## SIOPGuy (Apr 1, 2011)

Thanks Jynx Girl. Was the news of his death even a big deal there? 

Anyway, I just noticed you are from Austin. You are practically my neighbor here in Oklahoma City. Nice to meet you.


----------



## meerkatdrummer (May 11, 2011)

I'm in Abu Dhabi currently, and apart from the obvious paper articles I've seen/heard no public reaction as such, people don't seem overly bothered!


----------

